# Brown Algae



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I noticed my white holey rocks are brown and there is little algae pieces on the glass that flow in the current. What is this, why wont it go away? My tanks is about 3 months old in case that helps.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

You have to remove the nitrates and phosphates the diatoms are feeding on. Once tank is well established and green algae starts to take over it should out compete the diatoms and eventually just go away. You can also reduce the amount of time lights are on and adjust feeding schedule and bioload.

What type of lights and how long do they stay on? How often do you feed?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

They stay on about 12 hours a day, I'm actually setting up a timer today from 10 - 8 on the lights and I feed once a day. The light are full spectrum daylight 6000k, soon I would like to upgrade to a two bulb fixture but that wont be until later.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

AfricanLove said:


> They stay on about 12 hours a day, I'm actually setting up a timer today from 10 - 8 on the lights and I feed once a day. The light are full spectrum daylight 6000k, soon I would like to upgrade to a two bulb fixture but that wont be until later.


Water changes help to remove the nutrients as well. They will eventually go away if everything stays equal.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I noticed a bit of green showing up so that is a good sign and I have limited the lights to 6 hours a day so the brown is pretty much gone


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

AfricanLove said:


> I noticed a bit of green showing up so that is a good sign and I have limited the lights to 6 hours a day so the brown is pretty much gone


Yep...the green will out compete the diatoms for nutrients. That is indeed a good sign. I would keep doing what you are doing...sounds like it is working.


----------

